# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  عندي لغز

## LOOK AT ME

عندي لغز

اللغز :
فتاة حكموا عليها بقضاء 10 سنين في السجن فلما عرف أبوها عصب وكتب وصية (أملاكي وأموالي للحكومة)
فزادت حرف فأصبحت أملاك الأب وأمواله لها ... كيف؟؟؟؟

----------


## ajluni top

هذي سهله

بتصير املاكي و اموالي للمحكومه
 :Eh S(20): 

صح؟

----------


## روان

> هذي سهله
> 
> بتصير املاكي و اموالي للمحكومه
> 
> 
> صح؟


والله صحيح  :Smile: 

حلوه منك جاوبت بسرعه

----------


## ajluni top

> والله صحيح 
> 
> حلوه منك جاوبت بسرعه



ههههههههههههه
والله ما اخذت معي أكثر من دقيقه


طيب انا عندي لغز والشاطر يحله واللي بعرف لا يرد على طول

الجمله بتقول
الدجاجة في المنجا عصيرها

امسح نقطه من  احد الحروف و ضعها على حرف اخر لتصبح جمله مفيده


يالله يا شاطرين :Confused:

----------


## incredibleimagination

*الذ حاجة في المنجا عصيرها 
 10 ثواني اخذت 
 المهم تعال يا عجلوني عالاردن ولا تنسى النص ليرة*

----------


## ajluni top

> *الذ حاجة في المنجا عصيرها 
>  10 ثواني اخذت 
>  المهم تعال يا عجلوني عالاردن ولا تنسى النص ليرة*


انت ما صدقت :Eh S(22): 

بطلت اروح :Eh S(20):

----------


## incredibleimagination

*خلص يا مان روح وما بدنا غير سلامتك .يعني اذا انت مصر ومصمم في عطر حلو اسمه ديزل

يلا دوري
اللغز بحكي : 
ما الفرق بين الغراب؟؟؟؟
بالمناسبة السؤال كامل وما حد يحكيلي الفرق بين الغراب و شو..
سؤالي واضح ومحدد وصريح :ما الفرق بين الغراب؟؟؟؟
يلا يا اعضاء  ويلا يا عجلوني سد النص ليرة*

----------


## ajluni top

و الله طعجتني فيها هذي

والله يا خوفي بتصير النص ليره نصين :Confused: 
ابشر بالبنزين قصدي بالديزل

----------


## ajluni top

محاوله لأني مضطر اروح

الغراب مفرد ما فيش فرق

اسمحولي مضطر اطلع

لا يصير الديزل سوبر هسه :Eh S(8):

----------


## incredibleimagination

*على راسي يا مان ولا تطول علينا.وما بدنا غير سلامتك
وبالنسبة للديزل اختاره خالي من الرصاص
وبالنسبة للغز يا احلى عجلوني .خلينا نشوف الشباب بلكي عرفوه
be seein' ya*

----------


## ساره

> *خلص يا مان روح وما بدنا غير سلامتك .يعني اذا انت مصر ومصمم في عطر حلو اسمه ديزل
> 
> يلا دوري
> اللغز بحكي : 
> ما الفرق بين الغراب؟؟؟؟
> بالمناسبة السؤال كامل وما حد يحكيلي الفرق بين الغراب و شو..
> سؤالي واضح ومحدد وصريح :ما الفرق بين الغراب؟؟؟؟
> يلا يا اعضاء  ويلا يا عجلوني سد النص ليرة*


ما عرفته ..بس اتوقع انه اللغز حله بكلمه بين ( معناها ظهر ) مش اداره اختيار ... بحكي صح  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

بعدين شو الجواب :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## incredibleimagination

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره
					

ما عرفته ..بس اتوقع انه اللغز حله بكلمه بين ( معناها ظهر ) مش اداره اختيار ... بحكي صح 



الصحيح يا سارة انك فاجئتيني بجوابك الذكي 

بس 

بأسفني احكيلك انه غلط وبتاخذي 0/100 

بدي احكيلكو انه الجواب علمي شوي
يعني لما احكي الجواب رح تحكو ييههههه ما ابرده هالأنكردبل اميجنيشن
عفكرة المفروض انه اشتركت بأسمي الحقيقي مش الفني
انا اسمي ضرار (طبعا عاشت الاسامي).وتحية لأحلى منتدى واحلى اعضاء*

ورح احكيلك الجواب يا معاذ ولا يهمك.بس لما العجلوني يدفع اللي عليه :Smile:

----------


## Destroyer

_



ما الفرق بين الغراب؟؟؟؟


_

*له ساقات ولا سيما اليسرى* 

**

----------


## incredibleimagination

*مسامحينك يا مان يا توب بالنص ليرة

الجواب:ساقاه المتوازيتين متساويتين الا اليسرى*

----------


## Destroyer

*اللغز ايش الفرق بين الغراب بذكرني بلغز الصرايحة* 

*ليش الجمل ليش؟*

*يلا مين بعرف الجواب*

----------


## incredibleimagination

> *له ساقات ولا سيما اليسرى* 
> 
> **


*destroyer جاوب يا جماعة وانا اكتب بالجواب.جوابه قريب كثير وانا بعتبره 100/100
وهيك النص ليرة صارت من عجلوني لdestroyer
thanx ya destroyer*

----------


## incredibleimagination

*عشان الجمل عشان
هههههههههههه*

----------


## Destroyer

> *عشان الجمل عشان*
> _هههههههههههه_


*صح  *

----------


## ajluni top

الحق

هذي مولعه وراي

انتوا ما صدقتوا
مش مروح عالاردن
صارت النص ليره ست ليرات و خمسه و ثلاثين قرش و نص :Mad: 

بعدين يا كريدابل امجنيشن( ما لقيت غير هالاسم) شو هاللغز هاظ ما فهمت منه اشي
غراب البين و جمل الصرايحه و حمار الغوارنه

هاتوا لغز ينفهم

----------


## incredibleimagination

* عائلة مؤلفة من 6 بنات وأخ لكل منهن، فكم عدد أفراد العائلة ؟*  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ajluni top

:Smile:  والله خوف الله انهم 7

بس بدون نص ليره هالمره

----------


## احلام

يا 7 او 12  :Smile:  صح

----------


## incredibleimagination

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top
					

 والله خوف الله انهم 7

بس بدون نص ليره هالمره



صح يا عجلوني وهيك صافي يا لبن (تعادل)
اما احلام فصار عليها نص ليرة الي ونص لعجلوني لأنها حكت جوابين
يلا مين عنده لغز؟*

----------


## LOOK AT ME

مسا الخير شباب وصبايا ...ولعيونك incredibleimagination عندي لغزين  نشوف مين بحلهم 

وليره من عجلوني توب للي بحلهم كونه صاحب فكره النص ليره  :Smile: 


اللغز الاول:- شو هو الاشي الي بنقدر نمسكه بس ما بنقدر نلمسه؟؟؟؟؟؟

اللغز الثاني:- شو هو الاشي الي اذا شفته ما بتوكله واذا ما شفته بتوكله؟؟؟؟؟؟

فرجونا همتكم شباب وصبايا  :Eh S(15):

----------


## incredibleimagination

*يا حرام يا عجلوني شو رح تدفع

وتسلمي يا احلام.ما بتقصري الا عالطلوع وعند المطب

اللغز الاول ما عرفته لسه بس الثاني صح ولا لأ (الجواب : المطب ) هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## incredibleimagination

*سوري يا جماعة .صار سوء تفاهم .سوري يا احلام وسوري يا look @ me .فكرت انه احلام اللي كتبت اللغزين .
عكل حال يا look @ me , جوابي صح ولا لا؟*

----------


## LOOK AT ME

incredibleimagination  يا رجل جاملني واحكيلي ما عرفت ..بفكر ..وكمان نص ساعه جاوب صح .. :Eh S(2): 
الجواب على اللغز الثاني للاسف صح  :Eh S(2): 

عفكره قررت ما انزل الغاز من هون ورايح غير لما اتاكد انه انته وعجلوني توب مش في المنتدى ..الواحد بحط اللغز وبعده ما تسهل وانكم مجاوبين  :Eh S(2): 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

(( عفكره ..مبرك التوقيع ..الي  :Eh S(9): ...بس بده تصغير  :Eh S(2): ))

بمزح اكيد incredibleimagination..فرجينا همتك عالاول  :Smile:  :Eh S(2):  :Smile:  :Eh S(2):

----------


## incredibleimagination

*اوكي يا لوك@ مي.وشكرا على الحكي الحلو .وبالنسبة للغز  الاول.  بنخليه للعجلوني لما يرجع .
ومدامك اون لاين رح نكون دايما جاهزين للاجوبة*

----------


## ajluni top

> *
> 
> 
> صح يا عجلوني وهيك صافي يا لبن (تعادل)
> اما احلام فصار عليها نص ليرة الي ونص لعجلوني لأنها حكت جوابين
> يلا مين عنده لغز؟*



ههههههههههههههههه

 :Eh S(9): 

يالله وروني الهمه

وين النص يا أحلام و بدي اياها دراهم

----------


## ajluni top

> incredibleimagination  يا رجل جاملني واحكيلي ما عرفت ..بفكر ..وكمان نص ساعه جاوب صح ..
> الجواب على اللغز الثاني للاسف صح 
> 
> عفكره قررت ما انزل الغاز من هون ورايح غير لما اتاكد انه انته وعجلوني توب مش في المنتدى ..الواحد بحط اللغز وبعده ما تسهل وانكم مجاوبين 
> 
> 
> 
> (( عفكره ..مبرك التوقيع ..الي ...بس بده تصغير ))
> 
> بمزح اكيد incredibleimagination..فرجينا همتك عالاول




هب هب
اول شي مبروك التوقيع منور يا مان

بعدين شو قصدك يعني لأني انا و كريدابيل ( يا زمه غير هلاسم قلبت معدتي) لأنا اذكياء
بدكيش تنزل الغاز

يعني بدك تتهرب من النص ليره :Eh S(14):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

what makes oil boil?

----------


## روان

جواب اللغز الاول (( اعصابك )) :Smile: 

اما what makes oil boil?

اتوقع حرف الB
 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9): 

انا بحكي لازم يكون فيه تنظيم في الالغاز ..يعني ما حد يطرح لغز جديد لحتى نجاوب اللغز الموجود ..والاولويه لطرح اللغز الجديد للي بحل اللغز القديم ..ولو ما نزل لغز ..فأي واحد فينا بنزل لغز .. مجرد اقتراح  :Eh S(22):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

جوابك صح يا روان

----------


## incredibleimagination

*يلا يا احلام ويلا يا عجلوني اللي رح اغير اسمي عشانه ويلا يا look @me ويلا يا destroyer الي بحضر بالموضوع  ويلا يا كل الاعضاء ويلا يا مشرفين وفرجوني همتكو.
بالمناسبة اللي بحل هاللغز اله مني دينار ومن عجلوني خمس دنانير.
صحيح كم صار عليك يا عجلوني؟

المهم نيجي للغز  ويلا يا شباب ويلا ياشباب
بحكيلك يا سيدي في غرفة فيها 3 لمبات وغرفة فيها ثلاث كبسات اللي بشغلو اللمبات
انت حاليا بالغرفة اللي فيها الثلاث كبسات والباب مسكر بيناتهم  ومسموحلك تدخل مرة وحدة بس عالغرفة اللي فيها ال3 لمبات لتعرف المطلوب من اللغز واللي هو (كيف بدك تعرف كل كبسة لأي لمبة)
طبعا ممنوع ترجع عالغرفة اللي فيها الكبسات.يعني انت عند الكبسات ومسموحلك تدخل مرة وحدة عالغرفة اللي فيها اللمبات.,,,؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ويلا يا شباب ويلا يا عجلوني فت خلي الناس تعرفك
*

----------


## Xitooo

*الي ساعة بفكر فيها مش طالع معي اشي رايح جاي بين الغرف هون ....
بطفّي و بضوي باللمبات بس مش زابطة ....
شكله اللمبات عندي محروقات .... ههههههههه*

----------


## incredibleimagination

*المتواجدون الان بالموضوع 5
اكبر تواجد كان ليلة الامس 8 اعضاء واربع زوار,.,ههههههههههههههههههههه
شو يا شباب وين العقول النيرة وين الذكاء.
يلا يا عجلوني ويلا يا احلام ويلا يا شرع ويلا يا شباب
ويلا يا بطاطا .ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## lonely.lolo

> *يلا يا احلام ويلا يا عجلوني اللي رح اغير اسمي عشانه ويلا يا look @me ويلا يا destroyer الي بحضر بالموضوع  ويلا يا كل الاعضاء ويلا يا مشرفين وفرجوني همتكو.
> بالمناسبة اللي بحل هاللغز اله مني دينار ومن عجلوني خمس دنانير.
> صحيح كم صار عليك يا عجلوني؟
> 
> المهم نيجي للغز  ويلا يا شباب ويلا ياشباب
> بحكيلك يا سيدي في غرفة فيها 3 لمبات وغرفة فيها ثلاث كبسات اللي بشغلو اللمبات
> انت حاليا بالغرفة اللي فيها الثلاث كبسات والباب مسكر بيناتهم  ومسموحلك تدخل مرة وحدة بس عالغرفة اللي فيها ال3 لمبات لتعرف المطلوب من اللغز واللي هو (كيف بدك تعرف كل كبسة لأي لمبة)
> طبعا ممنوع ترجع عالغرفة اللي فيها الكبسات.يعني انت عند الكبسات ومسموحلك تدخل مرة وحدة عالغرفة اللي فيها اللمبات.,,,؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ويلا يا شباب ويلا يا عجلوني فت خلي الناس تعرفك
> *


صعبه كثير ..يمكن بتشغل كبسه وحده كثيررررررررر..يعني شي ساعه ..وبعد الساعه بتطفيها وبتشغل كبسه ثانيه ..للمبه ثانيه .. واللمبه الثالثه ما بتشغلها نهائيا..

وهيك لما بتروح على غرفه اللمبات ..يالي بتكون طافيه ..ولساتها حاميه ..بتكون للكبسه الاولى 
ويالي بتكون شغاله بتكون للكبسه الثانيه ..
والأخيره الطافيه ..ومو حاميه بتكون  للكبسه رقم 3

صح ولا لا  :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> صعبه كثير ..يمكن بتشغل كبسه وحده كثيررررررررر..يعني شي ساعه ..وبعد الساعه بتطفيها وبتشغل كبسه ثانيه ..للمبه ثانيه .. واللمبه الثالثه ما بتشغلها نهائيا..
> 
> وهيك لما بتروح على غرفه اللمبات ..يالي بتكون طافيه ..ولساتها حاميه ..بتكون للكبسه الاولى 
> ويالي بتكون شغاله بتكون للكبسه الثانيه ..
> والأخيره الطافيه ..ومو حاميه بتكون  للكبسه رقم 3
> 
> صح ولا لا



هيك الموضوع معقد كثير ..ما اتوقع هيك  :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

:Eh S(8): 
مرحبا 

شرطي اذا الجواب صحيح تدفع يا انكريدابل 6 ليرات الي و ليره لكل عضو

و تغير اسمك






تكبس اول كبسه و تنتظر خمس دقايق
بعدين بطفيها و بتشغل الثانيه
بتروح عاللمبات اذا كانت ضاويه فهي الكبسه اللي كبستها اخر اشي
و اذا كان ولا لمبه مضويه تلمس اللمبات اذا كانت ساخنه بتكون الكبسه الاولى
و اذا مش ساخنه ولا مضويه بتكون الكبسه الاخيره



 :Eh S(20):

----------


## incredibleimagination

*سبقك لونلي يا عجلوني وجاوب صح قبلك
يلا حاسب  ,اتأخرت يا مان 
وكونه سارة حكت ما اتوقع الجواب صح صار عليها تص ليرة


وسلمونا على جوجل*

----------


## L A R A

انا عندي لغز .. اللغز هو كلمة مكونة من أربع أحرف الثلاث حروف في البداية إسم لمسكن للأنسان الحرفان اللي في النصف إسم لشيء يأكله الإنسان الثلاث حروف اللي في النهاية إسم لمرض ما هي الكلمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## incredibleimagination

*الجواب يا لارا ويا توب






قبر
بر 
برص
هههههههههههههههههه
قبرص*
صح ولا :Eh S(22): ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## LOOK AT ME

وين الحزيره  :Bl (14): 

شكرا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احساس المطر

للرفع  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ابو نعيم

ارجو ان تحلو هذا اللغز وهو عبارة عن بيت شعر 
مخلوق لا روح فيه 
وانه يقبل نفخ الروح بعد حضانته

----------


## Paradise

> ارجو ان تحلو هذا اللغز وهو عبارة عن بيت شعر 
> مخلوق لا روح فيه 
> وانه يقبل نفخ الروح بعد حضانته


البيضة


صح ؟ 

 أكيد صح

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أكيد صح

----------


## Paradise

ثلاتة عـبروا  جسـرا ، الأول رأى الجسـر ومشى عليه ، والثاني رأى الجسـر ولم يمشي عليه ، والثالث لم يرى الجسـر ولم يمشي عليه .  كيف حصـل ذلك ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ثلاتة عـبروا  جسـرا ، الأول رأى الجسـر ومشى عليه ، والثاني رأى الجسـر ولم يمشي عليه ، والثالث لم يرى الجسـر ولم يمشي عليه .  كيف حصـل ذلك ؟؟


الجواب :

أمراه حامل مع ابنها الصغي الذي تحمله على كتفهااا

 :SnipeR (51):  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Paradise

اللغز سهل
يلا هات لغز صعب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

في مساء أحد أيام المعسكر ، جلس التلاميذ على العشب حيث بدأت حفلة سمر.....
و قد طرح المشرف سؤالا من أجل امتحان الجميع و قال :
لقد قام أحد الأشخاص بعبور الطريق ، و بالرغم من لباسه الأسود 
و عدم وجود ضوء في أعمدة
الكهرباء و عدم وجود ضوء القمر إلا أن 
السائق استطاع أن يراه
السؤال هو ........... كيف تحلل ذلك ؟؟؟؟

يا جماعة
لو مش عارفين تحلوه إدوني خبر
و لو اللغز سهل قولولي عشان أحط واحد أصعب

----------


## Paradise

لأنه الوقت بالنهار

----------


## معاذ ملحم

جوابك صحيح

----------


## Paradise

ساكن قبر , طعامه فوق رأسة ، إن أكل من هذا الطعام يقوم ويمشي ,يتكلم وهو صامت ويعود لذلك القبر فما هو ؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أكييييييييييييييد

قلم الحبر والقبر هو الغطاء

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما هو أرق شيء يمكن رؤيته بالعين المجردة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Paradise

صححححح

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ما هو أرق شيء يمكن رؤيته بالعين المجردة ؟؟؟؟


وين الجواب

----------


## Paradise

فقاعة الصابون

----------


## Paradise

درب بلا اسفلت لاحدود لها في ليالي الصيف يزداد ضياؤها وجمالها وكأنها في النهار لاوجود لها فما اسمها؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أخت Paradise خلص انا زهقت من الالغاز 

خلي واحد غيري يجاوب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أطرش يريد أن يطلب مقصا من أبكم .. ماذا يفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Paradise

ببساطة بحكيلو 
بعدين ما جاوبت على لغزي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بعدين انا رح جاوب على لغزك 

لأني انا هلأ تعبان ونعسان  بدي روح انام

----------


## ابو نعيم

> البيضة
> 
> 
> صح ؟ 
> 
>  أكيد صح


صح 100%

شكرا على حلك للغز 
جواب لغزك هو درب التبانة

----------


## ابو نعيم

> بعدين انا رح جاوب على لغزك 
> 
> لأني انا هلأ تعبان ونعسان  بدي روح انام


وينك يا قناص 
اللغز سهل جدا

----------


## The Gentle Man

وين اللغز؟؟؟

----------


## ابو نعيم

> وين اللغز؟؟؟


هذا هو اللغز حله يا باشا  

ما هو الشيء الذي إذا أردت أن تستعمله بكى ؟

----------


## Paradise

الشمعة

----------


## Paradise

ماهو الشيء الذي لا تحب ان تلبسه وإذا لبسته لا تراه ؟

----------


## عُبادة

الكفن

----------


## Paradise

صح 
وين اللغز؟

----------


## ابو نعيم

7    7    7     7     7  =1
اختار  العمليات الحسابية المناسبة وضعها بين الارقام حتى يعطيك الحل المناسب

----------

